
My Turo Claim Horror Story - maibaum
https://rskelton.com/My-Turo-Claim-Horror-Story/
======
arcaster
This is terrifying, if rskelton is OP I'm truly sorry you had to deal with
this POS.

Personal favorite of your updates is "found his hair gel in the car".

You know you're #winning in life if you date 21yr old college girls in your
late thirties, use hair gel and still live with your parents - while
portraying yourself a "Attorney for the Streets ™️" (full stop with a ".law"
tld).

Even Charlie Sheen would shake his head at this loser!

Hope your Corvette is back to it's former glory!

------
gpapilion
I’ve always wondered how the insurance would pay out. This doesn’t seem
promising.

